# Controlled Burns



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on one of the greatest tools in the ag box.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/controlled_burn_on_pasture_grass__jump-starts_grazing_for_cow_herds_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Burning is popular in the Kansas Flinthills, most every rancher around that area burns their pastures .It promotes new tender growth and gets rid of all the sorry wooody stemmed grasses that a cow wont eat. I have unloaded several pot loads there over the years, some were unloaded on blacken pastures with new grass just coming on good. Around here it is never burned unless it is natural cause or some idiot with a cig. Rangeland fire is the last thing we need to happen here, lord knows we have lost 10's of thousands of acres the past few years.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish I could use it more, but with so many gas wells and tanks every 15 acres or so it's kinda dangerous. Even with controlled burns.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, it sure cannot be done everywhere.....especially in the more arid areas of the West. Here in the East, it is very good. Timing is the key....just before emergence is perfect...but sooner is better than later. It surely rejuvenates a choked, tired pasture/hayland.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I like to burn too, but it has to be after a "killing frost"....which we have not had in the last 2 winters. That's kinda bitter-sweet---I love to burn, but I HATE the cold!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I love to burn off the hay fields, too. It cleans up the thatch, helps control spittle-bugs & other little critters, & shore does make a pretty green grass when it starts growing back. It's not gotten cold enough the last 2 winters to kill the grass enough to burn tho. What I will do is walk the pasture & burn off those patches of bahia & other summer-only grasses that's too old for the cows to eat, That gives me a chance to get a dose of grass smoke to clear my sinus. 

(Not sure what happened, thought I had lost the above post so I wrote this one. Probably just a 'PICNIC' problem. )


----------

